# Pistas rellenas



## Manonline (Dic 15, 2006)

Hola, como va a toda la comunidad de electronica =)

Estoy haciendo un PCB con el PCB Wizard y quiero hacer pistas rellenas en algunos lugares... sabes como se puede hacer esto? Hay alguna opcion o lo tengo qe pintar dibujando mas pistas? =P jajaja


Gracias!

Cuando termine el PCB lo publico... es un modulo de potencia de 130w.

Mano.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 15, 2006)

Por lo general, el relleno se hace conla señal GND, esto suele hacerse para que el atacado del cobre sea mas rapido, ya que es muy poco el cobre que queda expuesto. En el Eagle es muy facil de hacer. Una vez que tenes echo el PCB, cubris todo el PCB con un poligono y una vez que esta listo, presionas RATSNET y listo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (Dic 15, 2006)

Uuuh.. gracias... ahora me bajo el eagle...  seran compatibles los archivos pcb del wizard con el eagle?

Por otro lado estas pistas rellenas no son las d GND... estoy copiando una plaqueta hecha y tiene algunas pistas rellenas...

Ahora me voy a bajar el Eagle y pruebo!! Gracias!! =)

Mientras tanto sigo con el PCB Wizard... por casualidad sabras como conectar algun pin de un componente con la copper area? xq intente ponerle una pista encima pero se borraba el area esta =(

Gracias de nuevoo!! =)

Mano.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 15, 2006)

Podes rellenar sin usar ninguna señal, como vos necesitas. Solo menciono que por lo general se hace utilizando la señal de gnd. Sinceramente no se si son compatibles con el PCB Wizard, siempre he utilizado el Eagle, para mi gusto, es el mejor y mas completo de todos, y de hecho, muy facil de usar.

Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (Dic 16, 2006)

Gracias e nuevo MaMu =)


----------

